# My microwave went "POP!"



## Tracy Rimmer

Okay, so I'm not sure, but I don't think this is repairable. I put something in the microwave to warm yesterday afternoon, and the microwave STARTED, and within a second or two made an odd "popping" noise, then a flash of light (from inside) and the a ZZZZZT sound before it went completely unresponsive.

Given that amazingly technical description  , is there anyone out there who could tell me if this is likely something that can be repaired, or is it more likely a case of RIP?

I don't use it very often, so it's probably not worth replacing. If I can repair it, though, it's a "nice to have".


----------



## AngieM2

to me that sounds like RIP


----------



## texastami

To be honest, I have had three microwaves do that in the last 20 years, and none of them were repairable... (or worth the cost of repair)


Your technical description was PERFECT!! I knew EXACTLY what you were talking about!!  We women just know these things!!! 

Sorry it died.... I just wait until a garage sale and usually find one cheap... (my newest one is just under 2 years old NEW and I have had it a year... The lady changed her colors in her kitchen from stainless to black.... so I got a SWEEEET one for $20!!!  CLosest I will get to NEW!! Thats for sure!


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

Yep, Start looking for good deals at garage sales or watch for them to go on sale at the stores I'd say. I use our microwave too much to not have one. Love it for warming things, defrosting & nuking my coffee since I never get to drink a whole cup while it's hot usually.


----------



## Dandish

Yep, it's probably fried. And I've heard that they are incredibly dangerous to work on. Cheap nice ones can be found as above.


----------



## Ardie/WI

Dandish said:


> Yep, it's probably fried. And I've heard that they are incredibly dangerous to work on. Cheap nice ones can be found as above.


Roger says that they are NOT dangerous to work on unless they're plugged into an outlet and your hand is in 'em!

That said,I'll add that they are very cheap to buy new these days unless you have a Roger-type person who seems to be able to fix anything.


----------



## missourimelodie

Yep, it's dead. Your discription was perfect! I know exactly what you were talking about too. I agree with those who said to look for one at garage sales. I've picked up ones there for $5 that ran for years. I have one of those fancy over the stove ones now, but the kid's still use the other.


----------



## CountryBeth

Consumer Reports claims when they do that, they are not worth fixing. I'm sorry. I can't believe how much I use a microwave and it's like having withdrawls to be without it!


----------



## VarmitSniper

Yep, your microwave is dead, you blew out the magnetron. Weird name, but that's what its called. It is the part emits microwaves and is not worth replacing.
(It is however a lot of fun to pull them out and then run 10X the current they are designed for through them, they can explode)


----------



## misplaced

seems to me that it might be a sign.. Microwave bad.... bad..... bad


----------



## arabian knight

Well as inexpensive as microwaves are these days one should never even think about trying to repair them just buy a new one, and that goes for nearly ALL things now a days, more expensive to fix the dern thing, then go get a new one.~!


----------



## foxtrapper

They all have a fuse in them. There's a chance that your fuse blew. I'd take the cover off just to see. 

The only dangerous thing in them is the capaciter. Won't kill you, but will light you up when you put your hand across the contacts. 

Sometimes it's a switch or such that's gone out. Though from your description, I more suspect the magnatron is dead. That's expensive and would cost you more than a new machine.


----------



## Ardie/WI

I'll give everyone a tip about microwaves.

When it goes ding or if you have to stop it, hit the stop button. There is a switch that stops it when the door is opened during use. That switch will get too much use and go "poof" faster than any other switch.

Roger changed that switch quite a few times in our old one before we donated it to the school kitchen.


----------



## mrpink

could be something simple or could be the magnetron either way the labor expense would make it uneconomical to repair. I the roof there is what looks something like silver cardboard. alot of times that gets burnt and starts to arc which causes those symptoms. you can replace that yourself fairly cheap. as far as safe to work on as has been said they are safe as long as they are unplugged. the capacitor can be discharged by shorting the leads to the chassis using insulated wire that has been stripped on both ends a little. feel free to pm me if you have any questions.

greg


----------



## soulsurvivor

We still have our Sears Kenmore microwave. Almost as old as we are. It blew a switch sometime back in the 90s and had that replaced. We do use the microwave for a lot of cooking. I don't think they make microwaves like they used to. Ours is huge. All the new ones look like tinkertoys in comparsion. 

If it's a heavy duty microwave, I'd say at the very least have it checked to see if it could be repaired.


----------



## katydidagain

Mine did that about 6 months ago; it was scary. (I sometimes get "sparks" but not like that.) I unplugged it. I was sure it was dead; replacing it was not in my plans. But I have a horrid fear of fire and the MW seemed possessed so I disconnected the "lifeline". 

For the next few days, every time I passed it, I glared at it resting on my counter--taking up valuable space. On a whim, I plugged it in. The clock showed "0"; I set it. "Okay, I have another kitchen clock again--a really big one." If the clock worked, might it? Did I dare test it? After a few minutes of deep breathing, I put a cup of water in and, with trembling hands, pressed the buttons to have it cook for a minute. It didn't explode or anything.

I just defrosted fajita meat for dinner in it a few minutes ago...


----------



## Just Little Me

I have had to replace the fuse in mine a few times. It is not dangerous or hard to do. Just make sure to unplug it. My micro is 15 years old now.


----------



## Paquebot

Every microwave oven can be fixed if one wants to spend a little money on it. That was my "hobby" for 8 years working with my brother. Home models were usually easiest to work on. Ran out of friends to give big older models to. The one in our kitchen is a huge GE built in 1978. It was one of many nice ones sitting at the recycle center waiting to be crushed in 1999. $2.75 upper limit switch is probably going to double its life. I repaired a lot of home models but only as a favor for cost plus maybe $20 for me. Our real income came from the commercial ones used at KFC, Burger King, etc. Some are real monsters with 3 combined circuits. 3 magnetrons, 6 capacitors, 8 fuses, 6 limit switches; total nightmare to diagnose! And when they cost at least $3,000 new, they are not throwaways!

Martin


----------



## Harry Chickpea

You can turn it into a welder. Just do a net search on it.


----------



## SageLady

I bought a good cheap microwave at Target about 2 years ago. Hope it holds up awhile. I've been through 4 microwaves in the last 30 years. I use it so much, I can't give it up!


----------



## tallpines

"The possibility for electrical shock from a microwave oven still exists even after the oven is disconnected from the power source. Should certain internal devices fail, even unplugged ovens can cause serious injury."

This message is from the Consumer Product Safety Commission.

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/pubs/5061.html


----------



## Bearfootfarm

womenaretrash said:


> you women *don't know what you're talking about *clearly, so leave it to the men to fix it.


Says the one replying to an 11 year old thread.
Enjoy your *short* stay.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## 101pigs

SageLady said:


> I bought a good cheap microwave at Target about 2 years ago. Hope it holds up awhile. I've been through 4 microwaves in the last 30 years. I use it so much, I can't give it up!


I have a 30 year old Amana. Still works good. I got a new small oven type stove i set on top of it that i use most of the time to cook and warm stuff. Its no microwave. I can't use the microwave anymore because i have a pacemaker for my heart.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

They really aren't an essential appliance.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud

Tell that to my frozen burritos. 😁


----------



## motdaugrnds

A similar situation occurred to our microwave, i.e. it literally blew itself out! The cause? My son was setting the "timer" for a roast he was cooking in our regular oven; and instead of setting the microwave's "timer", he actually turned the microwave "on" to "cook" for that long with nothing inside. Oh yes we had to purchase a new one. These are not that expensive!

As for being a useless appliance I had a difficult time living for even the few days I did without it. Though it was certainly not impossible, it was definitely inconvenient! (Makes me envious of the old days when people actually took the "time" to do whatever without machines! Now days we are so often in a rush!)


----------

